
Eric Schmidt on how to identify, meet and update profiles on voter (real id.) - AvenueIngres
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/37262
======
roseburg
Very interesting that whoever posts the link first gets to frame the narrative
of the news story. Even more interesting are new accounts/users on Hacker News
that just post political posts steering the conversation in one direction.

Is this how Correct The Record works? Curious

~~~
ryanx435
Yes, it's how ctr works.

Alternate theory: hacker news has developed a culture where people actually
know the real person behind the usernames, (think of patio or sama) so users
that are afraid of being associated with wiki leaks create new accounts to
post it.

------
detaro
TL;DR: "Head of an advertising company recommends organisation doing
advertising use techniques common in advertising"? As much as I dislike this
stuff, it seems kind of "obvious" that they are at least try to do it (on both
sides).

~~~
AvenueIngres
Yeah right, nothing to see here. Just a random CEO barely literate on data
aggregation and a mere 1.5$Billion budget talking about profiling individual
voters. Nothing can possibly go wrong.

~~~
detaro
I'm not saying that this is good or that nothing could go wrong. I'm just
saying that I'm not surprised at all that stuff like this gets proposed. I
expect both campaigns talked to marketing people, and I expect some of those
marketing people just went with what they know, multiplied by the resources of
a presidential campaign.

Now information on how far they went and got with it, if there were at least
some moral objections, and on the legalities of the thing, _that_ would be
interesting.

------
roseburg
I guess that title is one generous way to put it!

~~~
AvenueIngres
>Key is the development of a single record for a voter that aggregates all
that is known about them. In 2016 smart phones will be used to identify,meet,
and update profiles on the voter.

Matching social media profiles and online activity to their local voter db:

>Quite a bit of software is to be developed to match digital identities with
the actual voter file with high confidence. The key unit of the campaign is a
"voter", and each and every record is viewable and updatable by volunteers in
search of more accurate information.

Worst case scenario, use ghost recording:

>In the case where we can't identify the specific human, we can still have a
partial digital voter id, for a person or "probable-person" with attributes
that we can identify and use to target. As they respond we can eventually
match to a registered voter in the main file. This digital key is eventually
matched to a real person.

~~~
roseburg
Exactly, create a single record for all the voters so they can be targeted and
influenced to vote for the Democratic nominee.

Does that not concern you? Imagine that God forbid they started controlling
what information was seen by people, like trending news stories etc? Even
worse if Twitter and Facebook were on it!

